# BBC Proms



## Marco01

Anyone planning to go to the BBC proms here in London in the summer? They have the schedule up and I would definitely like to see a few performances. No doubt it's oging to be fairly pricey though ...

In fact, here is what is going to be on:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2009/whatson/atoz_composer.shtml

Unfortunately, nothing by Ives, and no Rite of Spring!


----------



## Air

Thank you very much for the link! As usual, a lot of English composers, but the program looks great and I'm looking forward to Argerich and Dutoit playing both the Ravel and Prokofiev's 1st yet once again!!!

I noticed that they still have not shunned that horrid Bolero.


----------



## R-F

Hmmm, if found this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2009/whatson/1308.shtml#prom38

It said on the link that it's only a two piano version of The Rite, but on this page it suggests the orchestral version. That looks like a concert I'd love to go and see, as well as some others, but money is always an issue. Also the fact that I live in Scotland an I am only 16!


----------



## Marco01

Hmm, you're right. Thanks for pointing that out.

If it IS the orchestral version then I will absolutely want to attend!

I'll see if I can verify which it is. Not overly interested in the piano version.


----------



## Marco01

R-F said:


> That looks like a concert I'd love to go and see, as well as some others, but money is always an issue. Also the fact that I live in Scotland an I am only 16!


Ah well, most of them are televised (I'm sure the BBC will broadcast them in Scotland) and this year they may even have performances on iPlayer ... I hope.


----------



## R-F

It would probably be the concert I would go to if I could see any of the proms concert. The Rite of Spring is one of the pieces I've always wanted to see live, and I know what you mean about the piano version- it seems to lose some of the 'brutality' without Stravinsky's brilliant orchestration. 
I see another item in that concert is La Valse. I do have a little soft spot for Ravel too!


----------

